# "The Last Ship" tv series depicts USN AEGIS destroyer fighting global pandemic



## CougarKing

...directed by Michael Bay.

In the new "The Last Ship" series, it's an AEGIS/_Arleigh Burke_ class DDG forced to help the world fight against a global pandemic...

"The Last Ship" series trailer

In the original "The Last Ship" novel, if I can recall correctly, it was a _Spruance_ class DDG forced to survive in a nuclear wasteland world in the aftermath of a nuclear exchange between the US and USSR. And if I can recall correctly from the novel, the ship encounters a Soviet SSN and the Americans have to decide whether the Russian sub crew is still their enemy...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Ship

"The Last Ship" series comes out in Summer, 2014 on the US network TNT.

Michael Bay again changed another perfectly good story to suit his vision...

...as if his upcoming "Teenage Mutant ALIEN Turtles" rehash idea of the 1980s cartoon "Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles" series wasn't bad enough.   :facepalm:


----------



## Canadian.Trucker

Reminded me of another movie "On The Beach".  A post-apocolyptic movie about a lone USN Submarine searching for survivors.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0219224/plotsummary?ref_=tt_ov_pl


----------



## Lightguns

On the Beach is a remake of a Gregory Peck movie from the 50s.  Peck was a big anti-nuclear crusader.


----------



## PMedMoe

Lightguns said:
			
		

> On the Beach is a remake of a Gregory Peck movie from the 50s.  Peck was a big anti-nuclear crusader.



And your point is?    ???


----------



## Lightguns

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> And your point is?    ???



Is there a requirement to have a point and a slant in every post, can one not make conversation without trying to push a POV?  I put in an interesting (what I thought was, anyaway) factoid about the producer and star of a movie based on an old movie.


----------



## PMedMoe

Lightguns said:
			
		

> Is there a requirement to have a point and a slant in every post, can one not make conversation without trying to push a POV?  I put in an interesting (what I thought was, anyaway) factoid about the producer and star of a movie based on an old movie.



The movie was based on the _book_ by Nevil Shute.  By stating that Peck was a "big anti-nuclear crusader", you did seem as though you were "pushing a POV".  I was just wondering what it had to do with the original post.   :dunno:


----------



## Lightguns

LOL, no, I thought it was interesting tidbit on the origin of the movie.  But for a POV, I would say that it is interesting that in the 1950s (and early 1960s) such a movie was made at all must have been a love child of Peck.  The message was certainly counter productive to the official US Government response to Civil Defense and surviving a nuclear war.


----------



## PMedMoe

Well, I doubt Peck had anything to do with the actual making of the movie, but his stance probably made it easier for him to accept the role.


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Let me guess Hollywood will have them running around at full power, because fuel tanks never run out. Wiki suggests the range is 4400 nm at 20kts. Enough to get to New Zealand and beach her.


----------



## CougarKing

BUMPED.

The series premiere is tomorrow, June 22nd at 6 PM Pacific, 9 PM Eastern on the Space Channel.


----------



## Journeyman

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> The movie was based on the _book_ by Nevil Shute.


Never judge a book by its movie.


----------



## CougarKing

Well, did anyone else here watch it?

Thought the pilot episode was rather entertaining, even if they did mess up on the first battle scene by using US CH53s to depict Russian helicopters. If they were going to use CGI, they could have used CGI models of Hind helos instead.  :facepalm:


----------



## George Wallace

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> Well, did anyone else here watch it?
> 
> Thought the pilot episode was rather entertaining, even if they did mess up on the first battle scene by using US CH53s to depict Russian helicopters. If they were going to use CGI, they could have used CGI models of Hind helos instead.  :facepalm:



They did say that the Russian Government has fallen and these were a "Private Interest Group" personnel.


----------



## observor 69

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Never judge a book by its movie.



I enjoyed the program but JM got it right.


----------



## CougarKing

A quick blurb:



> Update:
> 
> ""The Last Ship," which garnered *5.3 million viewers* at 9 p.m., now ranks as cable's #1 series launch for the year-to-date."


----------



## Retired AF Guy

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> A quick blurb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update:
> 
> ""The Last Ship," which garnered 5.3 million viewers at 9 p.m., now ranks as cable's #1 series launch for the year-to-date."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't really mean anything. When a new show premiers, viewers check it out. If the show is any good, the number stay high; if not, the numbers drop.
> 
> Same thing at the box office. A new "blockbuster" appears on Friday and you can practically guarantee that come Monday its the number one movie in sales.  Again, if its good, the numbers stay high, if the reviews are bad, the numbers go down.
> 
> Its how many people are watching the show two-three weeks down the road that will tell you if the show survives or not.
Click to expand...


----------



## jollyjacktar

Tried just now to watch the pilot.  Couldn't make it past the 14 minute mark.  Things that wouldn't bother a non-sailor such as no flash gear worn for the missile shoot, forget about General Quarters and they seem to be roaring around for 4 months etc without a RAS for fuel or food but seem to still have plenty of both.  Sorry but I can't get beyond the myriad of technical things that it will have to enjoy it for it's entertainment value.

What I did notice and interested me greatly was the CPF parked right behind the Yanks at "Norfolk"  (Palm trees too...) .  It was also flying the now Naval Jack (Maple Leaf) as the Ensign which means this was filmed before the swap between Jack and Ensign.  Could not ID her but she was pre-FELEX.  Wonder who she was from the West Coast.


----------



## PuckChaser

Gotta be able to turn your brain off to that stuff. Like watching "Enlisted". Hilarious show if you suspend knowledge that absolutely none of it would ever remotely happen in the real Army.


----------



## SeaKingTacco

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Tried just now to watch the pilot.  Couldn't make it past the 14 minute mark.  Things that wouldn't bother a non-sailor such as no flash gear worn for the missile shoot, forget about General Quarters and they seem to be roaring around for 4 months etc without a RAS for fuel or food but seem to still have plenty of both.  Sorry but I can't get beyond the myriad of technical things that it will have to enjoy it for it's entertainment value.
> 
> What I did notice and interested me greatly was the CPF parked right behind the Yanks at "Norfolk"  (Palm trees too...) .  It was also flying the now Naval Jack (Maple Leaf) as the Ensign which means this was filmed before the swap between Jack and Ensign.  Could not ID her but she was pre-FELEX.  Wonder who she was from the West Coast.



HMCS OTTAWA


----------



## jollyjacktar

Thanks for the ID. SeaKingTacco.

I agree, Puck, you need to suspend disbelief if you're going to watch a show like that.  I just can't in this case as I am a sailor.  Perhaps if I was a soldier or airman where I wouldn't have the insider knowledge so to speak.  So, I'll need to give it a pass.  I suppose it's because they're trying to make it realistic and not a science fiction show or movie like "Battleship".  That one was nonsense and I could make the leap and for some inexplicable reason, enjoy it.


----------



## Colin Parkinson

My suspend disbelief mechanism is no longer working, watching TV and movies has worn out all the gears from attempting to maintaining my disbelief indefinably.


----------



## Haggis

Colin P said:
			
		

> My suspend disbelief mechanism is no longer working, watching TV and movies has worn out all the gears from attempting to maintaining my disbelief indefinably.



Mine wore out watching Ontario election advertisements.


----------



## CougarKing

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Tried just now to watch the pilot.  Couldn't make it past the 14 minute mark.  Things that wouldn't bother a non-sailor such as no flash gear worn for the missile shoot, forget about General Quarters and they seem to be roaring around for 4 months etc without a RAS for fuel or food but seem to still have plenty of both.  Sorry but I can't get beyond the myriad of technical things that it will have to enjoy it for it's entertainment value.
> 
> What I did notice and interested me greatly was the CPF parked right behind the Yanks at "Norfolk"  (Palm trees too...) .  It was also flying the now Naval Jack (Maple Leaf) as the Ensign which means this was filmed before the swap between Jack and Ensign.  Could not ID her but she was pre-FELEX.  Wonder who she was from the West Coast.



But this new series has official US Navy support, so shouldn't there there be little or no major errors? So their technical advisers were cutting corners? 

At another forum I posted this topic, some USN veterans there noted the lack of the use of dimmed red light in the CIC during the helicopter attack scene.

Many of the shipboard scenes were shot aboard the destroyers USS _Dewey_ and USS _Halsey_ docked in San Diego, as reported by the LA Times:

Los Angeles Times


----------



## jollyjacktar

I realize that the crew won't be wearing anti-flash gear as it would cover the faces of the actors and maybe muss their hair.  I'm sure that with official support of the USN it will be better than most, but that is why I'm picky on the nitty gritty.  Of course I'm also not the target audience and they'll never know the difference.  Heh, even in "Battleship" they were wearing anti-flash gear, if incorrectly.


----------



## SprCForr

Whaaa? You mean you can't really drift an Iowa class BB like they did in Battleship? 

Next thing you know you guys will be telling me Fast and Furious was CGI...


----------



## CougarKing

YIKES! That Russian warship they encountered at the end of episode 2 looks like a _Kirov_ class battlecruiser!!


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

Whereas before some details like jt has brought up would have made me twitch being retired tends to mollify ones world view to max relax mode. 

I don't recall where I read it but the use of American helos initially, was because it was suppose to be a rogue group from the US trying to take out the USS Nathan James. I will see if I can find the source again.


----------



## Halifax Tar

2 things I have noticed:

1)  They have Tim Horton's teas in the wardroom; see 03:51mins into E2 

2)  All battle damage sustained in E1 seems to have been repaired 100% with new sheet metal, paint and all.  Quite impressive work from the crew no doubt! lol 

All in all I am enjoying this show for what its worth.


----------



## CougarKing

So one question from episode 3:

You could really simulate a radar return from a modern destroyer by suspending a 2-3 metre long sheet of tin foil in the air?   ???


----------



## CougarKing

Seems the TV ratings exceeded expectations that the makers have approved a 2nd season:

TV Series Finale site



> *The Last Ship: Season Two for TNT TV Series*
> Published: July 18, 2014
> 
> Next summer, you’ll be able to watch season two of The Last Ship TV show on TNT. The cable channel has picked up the new action series for a second season of 13 episodes.
> 
> In a statement, TNT president Michael Wright said, “The Last Ship has become this summer’s top drama among key adult demos with its epic scale and visceral storytelling.”
> 
> On The Last Ship, the crew of the USS Nathan James must try to find a cure for a deadly virus that has wiped out most of the world’s population. The cast includes Eric Dane, Adam Baldwin, Rhona Mitra, Charles Parnell, Christina Elmore, Michaela McManus, Sam Spruell, Travis Van Winkle, and Tracy Middendorf.
> 
> The first four episodes of Last Ship have averaged 4.66 million viewers each week along with a 1.1 rating in the 18-49 demographic. It’s TNT’s third most-watched series this summer, behind Rizzoli & Isles and Major Crimes.
> 
> (...EDITED)


----------



## CougarKing

Season 2 of the Last Ship is airing on June 21, 2015:

Source: TV Wise (UK)



> *TNT Unveils Trailer, Key Art For ‘The Last Ship’ Season 2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Patrick Munn | April 4, 2015 - 9:25 pm | 0 Comments
> 
> Less than 48 hours after setting a June 21st premiere date, TNT has released a new trailer and the key art for the second season of their hit genre series The Last Ship.
> 
> The Last Ship picks up in the wake of a global catastrophe that nearly decimates the world’s population. Because of its positioning, the Navy destroyer U.S.S. Nathan James avoids falling victim to the devastating tragedy. But now, Captain Tom Chandler and his crew must confront the reality of their new existence in a world where they may be among the few remaining survivors.
> 
> The series is based on the novel of the same name by William Brinkley and was developed for television by Hank Steinberg and Steve Kane. The Platinum Dunes produced series stars Eric Dane (Grey’s Anatomy), Rhona Mitra (Strike Back), Adam Baldwin (Chuck), Travis Van Winkle (Heart of Dixie), Charles Parnell (Pariah), Christina Elmore (Fruitvale Station), Sam Spruell (Snow White and The Huntsman) and Marissa Neitling (Leverage).
> 
> The show’s 13 episode second season picks up as Captain Chandler (Eric Dane), XO Slattery (Adam Baldwin) and the rest of the crew are working to disseminate the cure that paleomicrobiologist Dr. Rachel Scott (Rhona Mitra) developed at the end of season one. The Last Ship airs on Sky1 in the UK.


----------



## Occam

Anyone know where one might be able to watch Season 1 online?



			
				S.M.A. said:
			
		

> So one question from episode 3:
> 
> You could really simulate a radar return from a modern destroyer by suspending a 2-3 metre long sheet of tin foil in the air?   ???



A late response to your queston - It's not out of the realm of the impossible, depending on the distance they did it from the target.  At long distances large targets look pretty much the same as small targets.  We used to align the PAR (Precision Approach Radar) at airfields by using radar reflectors at the ends of the runway.  The radar reflectors (similar to picture below) aren't much bigger than 1-1.5 feet across.


----------



## Inspir

I must say that I am hooked on this show now. Watched the entire first season last week and caught up with the second. As for official support by the USN it makes sense recruiting wise I guess. I don't envy you sailors who are hunting/be hunted by a submarine. Seems like the submarines have a distinct advantage.


----------



## Inspir

Just a question for the navy folks from what I saw in the last episode. I submarine that was out of firing range launched 20 missiles flying over the destroyer toward inland. Would you be able to take them all out? In the show they were able to take out only two.


----------



## cryco

Somehow I got hooked to this show as well, and I'm glad I know nothing about ships and helicopters. Makes it that much more enjoyable.
I loved the fight scene on the medical ship where the new guy (the new zealand guy) did some hand to hand and then put holes in all of them.


----------



## FSTO

I'm hooked as well. Though I'm a little taken aback that the RN has so many deranged officers and rates!!!

The producers have done a decent job with terminology during the ASW action (S02 E06) between the DDG and Astute. 

As for the TLAM attack on the labs, the missles launched by Astute are subsonic so the SM2 should have been able to shoot down more than 2. The labs would of had more than 2 hrs to evacuate prior to the missles getting from the coast of Florida and flying all the way to Phoenix, Salt Lake City and Madison.

All in all its a good show even if you have to suspend reality every once in awhile.


----------



## CougarKing

FSTO,

Now that USS _Nathan James_ is fighting that crew of radical "immunes" on the ex-HMS _Achilles_ SSN, don't you think the _Nathan James_' crew would have their burdened lightened if they had a skeleton crew manning one of those empty DDGs docked at Norfolk?

You have an imminent sub-surface threat and another DDG would help cover more area. Cdr. Chandler would have more firepower if he was in command of more than one DDG.

Even if there are manning issues, the skeleton crew can still serve as the core of a crew that can be rebuilt from taking more personnel from Norfolk naval base, or even USNS _Solace_'s crew. 

Just an idea.


----------



## FSTO

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> FSTO,
> 
> Now that USS _Nathan James_ is fighting that crew of radical "immunes" on the ex-HMS _Achilles_ SSN, don't you think the _Nathan James_' crew would have their burdened lightened if they had a skeleton crew manning one of those empty DDGs docked at Norfolk?
> 
> You have an imminent sub-surface threat and another DDG would help cover more area. Cdr. Chandler would have more firepower if he was in command of more than one DDG.
> 
> Even if there are manning issues, the skeleton crew can still serve as the core of a crew that can be rebuilt from taking more personnel from Norfolk naval base, or even USNS _Solace_'s crew.
> 
> Just an idea.



Oh I agree. There was about a 1/2 dozen DDG's in the harbour when they got to Norfolk and they should have been able to find enough retired or capable people to be able to sail one or two more ships. (the XO would have gotten his command!!). As for the ASW action, well you don't hang around to fight a SSN all by yourself, GTFOOD and let the helo at her.
One other thing I noticed is that when they showed all the aircraft leaving for the labs, they were all taking off from NAS San Diego. I have seen Pt Loma enough times to spot that little error.


----------



## CougarKing

Just a reminder...tonight is the penultimate/"2nd to the last" episode in this season.

That makes next week's episode the possibly very last one of the whole series.

I don't see how they can further stretch the story any more for another season.


----------



## CougarKing

It seems my last post above was wrong, since the article below confirms this series has been renewed for a THIRD season.


Variety



> * TNT Renews ‘The Last Ship’ for Season 3*
> 
> AUGUST 11, 2015 | 12:02PM PT
> “The Last Ship” has been renewed for season three, TNT announced Tuesday.
> 
> Currently in its second season, the Eric Dane starrer from exec producer Michael Bay has been greenlit for a 13-episode third season, which is slated to premiere in summer 2016.
> 
> The Navy-set action adventure, based on William Brinkley’s novel of the same name, revolves around a global catastrophe that nearly wipes out the world’s population, though the destroyer USS Nathan James avoids the tragedy, forcing its captain (Dane) and the ship’s crew to confront the new reality that they are among the world’s few survivors.
> 
> Rhona Mitra and Adam Baldwin co-star, alongside the “Grey’s Anatomy” alum. Travis Van Winkle, Charles Parnell, Christina Elmore, Marissa Neitling, John Pyper Ferguson and Jocko Sims round out the cast.
> 
> (...SNIPPED)


----------



## Inspir

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> Now that USS _Nathan James_ is fighting that crew of radical "immunes" on the ex-HMS _Achilles_ SSN, don't you think the _Nathan James_' crew would have their burdened lightened if they had a skeleton crew manning one of those empty DDGs docked at Norfolk?



After the beating Nathan James took recently and the sonar issues I wouldn't be surprised if they head back to Norfolk for spare parts.


----------



## CougarKing

Does anyone here think a real submarine captain would have surfaced and battled it out with the _Nathan James_ in the same way that Captain Ramsey of the ex-HMS _Achilles_ did? Or the damage was such that it prevented them from diving?

Anyways, tonight is the last episode of this season.  Perhaps they will heard to Norfolk for repairs?

Why do I have a feeling that the first season wasn't the last we saw of Russian admiral Ruskov and his _Kirov_ class cruiser? He might be the "comeback villain of the 3rd season".


Here's a graphic, courtesy of the show's facebook page, of "statistics" to put the 2 seasons in perspective.


----------



## CougarKing

Was it really necessary to end the season with Dr. Scott shot? 

I was expecting a different kind of cliffhanger...like Admiral Ruskov and his battlecruiser appearing out of nowhere.

And who would have thought that St. Louis, Missouri, has a drydock capable of handling a DDG?


----------



## Inspir

The way the last episode ended is almost as if they didn't expect a third season. As if they added the doctor being shot in the end to keep things a little interesting.

I was also expecting Ruskov to show up. When they were celebrating in the mess I was almost expecting a nuclear bomb to go off in the distance or something from Ruskovs ship.


----------



## CougarKing

Season 3 trailer out: ETA on June 12.

The Last Ship, season 3 trailer

Typical that the virus would mutate.


----------



## Occam

I binge-watched the first two seasons over the March break...the show is nicely done, with a fair amount of attention paid to the detail about all things naval.  They took a little Hollywood licencing with a few things, but nothing overt.  I'm looking forward to season 3!


----------



## CougarKing

Just a reminder: Season 3 of "The Last Ship" will start this Sunday at 6 PM Pacific at the Space Channel here in Canada. Not sure about showings on the US channel TNT but it should be simulcast at the same time.

Plus: More insights/spoilers into Season 3 on the CNN interview of Eric Dane/Cdr. Chandler yesterday: apparently the USS _Nathan James_ goes to Southeast Asia this season.

CNN



> [08:50:57] (BEGIN VIDEO CLIP)
> 
> UNIDENTIFIED MALE: *The Chinese ordered the cure, letting the virus mutate across Asia.*
> 
> UNIDENTIFIED MALE: the cure hasn't been getting to the people who need it.
> 
> UNIDENTIFIED MALE: If you are implying -
> 
> UNIDENTIFIED MALE: I'm a military man, Mr. President, I don't imply.
> 
> (END VIDEO CLIP)
> 
> BALDWIN: A look at some of the action from the upcoming season of TNT's "The Last Ship." The drama centering around the catastrophic virus that nearly kills off the world's population. Yikes. This show returns for a third season with a two hour premier this coming Sunday. Joining me now, one of the stars, Eric Dane, who plays Commander Tom Chandler.
> 
> So nice to meet you.
> 
> ERIC DANE, ACTOR, TNT'S "THE LAST SHIP": Likewise.
> 
> BALDWIN: So can you give me a little preview as we jump into season three?
> 
> DANE: Sure.
> 
> BALDWIN: What we're - what we're coming (INAUDIBLE).
> 
> DANE: Sure. Season one was about finding the cure. Two was about discriminating the cure and restoring government and national healing. And now season three is more of a global affair. It takes place in the better part of China, Japan, Vietnam.
> 
> BALDWIN: So, we were just talking in commercial break and I think viewers will find this fascinating here. You know, you shoot in California. You're very close - you have, you know, folks in the U.S. Navy around making sure this is -
> 
> DANE: Every day.
> 
> BALDWIN: You know, as real as possible.
> 
> DANE: Every day.
> 
> BALDWIN: You've been in the Pentagon. Talk to me a little bit about that.
> 
> DANE: The Pentagon was interesting. I ended up in the basement about two hours into my tour, which is where everything happens in the Pentagon.
> 
> BALDWIN: Ended up because you walked - you were kind of curious or they were watching your every move?
> 
> DANE: I didn't - I didn't wander into the basement. They brought me into the basement.
> 
> BALDWIN: Yes.
> 
> DANE: It's - it's actually not really a basement. It's a very high- tech sort of command center.
> 
> BALDWIN: Yes. DANE: And I was sworn that I wouldn't say anything. But they showed me -
> 
> BALDWIN: Except for right now.
> 
> DANE: Right. I know. But they showed me some pretty interesting stuff. And it was all just - it was all stuff they put up for me to make me feel like I was seeing something.
> 
> BALDWIN: Of course. Of course.
> 
> DANE: Once I left they -
> 
> BALDWIN: They were like, OK, now the real - the real work can continue.
> 
> DANE: Right.
> 
> BALDWIN: How have you - you know, this season shifts toward Asia and being, you know, character being so enmeshed in, you know, like world affairs, geopolitical. How close - are you paying attention? Do you pay attention as you, yourself, for your character, for the show?
> 
> DANE: Not at all. I'm clueless about most of it.
> 
> BALDWIN: You are not.
> 
> DANE: I am.
> 
> BALDWIN: You are not. You are not.
> 
> DANE: I don't follow politics. It's not my thing. I'll leave politics to the politicians.
> 
> BALDWIN: Yes, no, but for the show. So tell me a little bit. Actually, we have another clip. This is a bit of a spoiler alert and then we can talk on the other side. So if you are following along, "The Last Ship," close your ears for just a second because you may not want to see what's about to happen. Roll it.
> 
> (BEGIN VIDEO CLIP)
> 
> UNIDENTIFIED MALE: *Michael Slattery (ph), captain of the United States Navy, I, and five members of my crew are prisoners of war.*
> 
> (END VIDEO CLIP)
> 
> BALDWIN: Can you tell me - what - what just happened?
> 
> DANE: Well, they're prisoners of war. They got - so, Captain Slattery, he's a captain now and he's my xo.
> 
> BALDWIN: Yes.
> 
> DANE: *I've been promoted to CNO. He and his crew are taken hostage, kidnapped in Vietnam and my new mission is basically to bring back Slattery and his crew.*
> 
> BALDWIN: Why do you love this show? Last question, why do you - why do you love this job?
> 
> DANE: It's fun. It's fun. I've never had so much fun at work. You know, it's - I'm just a kid at heart and these are just huge toys and we have a great cast and the Navy's just fantastic to work with and collaborate with.
> 
> BALDWIN: (INAUDIBLE).
> 
> DANE: And the writers are great. It's all around - for me it's a win/win.
> 
> BALDWIN: Chris really wanted to do this interview, so -
> 
> DANE: But?
> 
> BALDWIN: So, thanks, Chris, for, you know -
> 
> DANE: Next time.
> 
> CUOMO: His macho would melt me.
> 
> BALDWIN: Season 3 of the "The Last Ship" premieres this Sunday at 9:00 p.m. Eastern on our sister network TNT. Eric, a please. Thank you very much.
> 
> DANE: Likewise.
> 
> BALDWIN: And "The Good Stuff," next.
> 
> (COMMERCIAL BREAK)
> 
> [08:58:43] CUOMO: All right, BB, you feel like you need your faith in humanity restored?
> 
> BALDWIN: I do, please.
> 
> CUOMO: All right, here we go.
> 
> BALDWIN: OK.
> 
> CUOMO: "The Good Stuff." Very often, as we know, the worst can bring out the best. And this story is a tough one. OK. Beth Laitkep, she was the mother of six kids, she passed away from cancer at just 39 years of age. At her side was a very good friend named Stephanie Culley. She did all she could while Beth was suffering.
> 
> (BEGIN VIDEO CLIP)
> 
> KATHY WOODS, FRIEND OF STEPHANIE: Very, very humble. She - she won't ask for help. She's just - she's an angel.
> 
> (END VIDEO CLIP)
> 
> CUOMO: Stephanie not only stayed true, but she felt she was called to do more. Much more.
> 
> (BEGIN VIDEO CLIP)
> 
> STEPHANIE CULLEY, MOM OF NINE: Complete peace with the fact that I was going to be the mother of - of nine kids.
> 
> (END VIDEO CLIP)
> 
> CUOMO: That's right.
> 
> BALDWIN: My goodness.
> 
> CUOMO: She has three kids of her own. Now she has nine kids of her own.
> 
> BALDWIN: Plus six. Bless her heart.
> 
> CUOMO: Beth's six kids are now with someone she knows will love them the way her - their mother wanted them to be loved.
> 
> BALDWIN: That's friendship. That's love.
> 
> CUOMO: Right?
> 
> BALDWIN: You know.
> 
> CUOMO: And, obviously, the need is great. Nine kids. I mean three kids is hard. Nine kids -
> 
> BALDWIN: And just think about what the six kids are going through. Just - they know what's happening with their own mom and to be around -
> 
> CUOMO: Yes.
> 
> BALDWIN: At least their mom's dear friend.
> 
> CUOMO: And we know that you're feeling the way that Brooke is, which is, how do I help? How do I help? Go to my FaceBook page. There is an opportunity for you to help, for these kids, to make sure they have a future that their mother wanted for them.
> 
> BALDWIN: Right.
> 
> [09:00:05] CUOMO: You can get the information right there.
> 
> BALDWIN: OK. Thank you so much.
> 
> CUOMO: Oh, thank you.
> 
> BALDWIN: It was good to see you for three hours. I'm back at 2:00 Eastern. So we'll see you then. In the meantime, NEWSROOM with Carol Costello starts right now.


----------



## CougarKing

BUMPED for tonight`s SEASON 3 PREMIERE on the SPACE Channel.


----------



## CougarKing

The US airing of the premiere has been delayed on the TNT network as announced on Twitter:



> *TNT has postponed the season 3 premiere of The Last Ship “as a result of the shootings this weekend in Orlando,” the network said in a statement. “Our hearts are with the victims and their families,” they added.
> *
> A single gunman killed at least 50 people and injured 53 at a gay nightclub in Orlando early Sunday morning. The Austin Television Festival was scheduled to hold a panel on television violence that same day, but canceled it once the news about Orlando broke.
> 
> “Out of respect for the victims of the tragedy in Orlando last night, we won’t be holding the Viewer Discretion Advised panel today,” the festival announced on Twitter. “While it is a very important conversation to have, today does not feel like the time to have it.”
> 
> A sneak peek of The Last Ship’s third season opens with the sound of a gunshot and features attackers opening fire in a nightclub full of people dancing. TNT hasn’t yet announced when they will air the premiere.


----------



## CougarKing

For those still waiting for the Season 3 premiere, here's info on the new date: it'll be on Sunday, June 26th, 6 PM Pacific Time on the Space Channel. 

Entertainment Weekly


> *The Last Ship gets new premiere date following Orlando shooting
> 
> The two-hour episode features attackers shooting in a nightclub*
> 
> by Derek Lawrence • @dlaw1988
> 
> Posted June 14 2016 — 8:03 PM EDT
> 
> The season 3 premiere of TNT’s The Last Ship will now air this Sunday after being delayed following last weekend’s tragic shooting at a gay nightclub in Orlando.
> 
> A sneak peek of the show’s two-hour premiere features attackers launching into gunfire in a crowded nightclub. The drama was set to return Sunday, but TNT decided to delay airing the episode. “Our hearts are with the victims and their families,” the network said in a statement announcing the postponement.
> *
> With The Last Ship now debuting at 9 p.m. ET on Sunday, the season 3 premiere of Murder in the First, which was originally scheduled for Sunday evening, has been shifted to June 26 at 10 p.m. ET. *


----------



## CougarKing

BUMPED as a reminder of the season premiere at 6 PM Pacific on the Space Channel in Canada or the TNT Channel in the US.


----------



## Occam

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> BUMPED as a reminder of the season premiere at 6 PM Pacific on the Space Channel in Canada or the TNT Channel in the US.



Ummm...I watched the two hour season premiere on Space last Sunday.  Tonight is Season 3 episode 3, or at least it should be...


----------



## CougarKing

Occam said:
			
		

> Ummm...I watched the two hour season premiere on Space last Sunday.  Tonight is Season 3 episode 3, or at least it should be...



Oops.

Hmm. The 3rd season premiere full video doesn't seem to be at the video streaming section of the Space website, like what they did with the previous 2 seasons where they posted the previous week's episode on the site. 

I guess I'll catch a rerun at some point.


----------



## George Wallace

First two episodes were rerun on Space last night (25 Jun 16), with episode 3 tonight.


----------



## CougarKing

(SPOILERS AFTER LINE BELOW)

-------------------------------------

Now that I've caught up on the series premiere after finding a different online source, I find it interesting that the presidential advisor mentioned the USN Pacific Fleet has been rebuilt to 3 destroyers so far including the _Nathan James_, but the show title hasn't changed.   ;D

But at least the XO became the CO of the _Nathan James_, though he was later kidnapped.


----------



## cryco

I was kind of surprised when green broke up the fight wolf was in with the Chinese Security guy in the streets, with a gun, and didn't kill him.


----------



## CougarKing

As we saw in the last episode when we saw 5 Chinese destroyers in that port, it seems the Chinese PLA Navy's fleet has been quicker to recover than the USN.

And the US itself hasn't fully recovered from the plague and already there is a news reporter hoping to dig up dirt on the current administration.

Also, if that new character Sasha, the multilingual ex-USN liasion to China whom they picked up at Hong Kong, is now Chandler's acting XO, why has she only worn civvies in the last episode? Shouldn't they at least provided her with NWUs/sun tan khakis by now?


----------



## CougarKing

Spoilers below this line

______________________________________


I didn't expect the hostages to be rescued this early in the season.

Also, why would China send the MSS when they can send in the PLA?


----------



## CougarKing

Spoilers below this line:




----------------------------------------

"Wow, just wow" is all I have to say after tonight's episode! Finally a sea battle between China and the USN! Though it's sad how the USS _Shackleton_ and the USS _Hayward_ got the worst of it with multiple SSMs hitting them.

Also, would it really take a single Harpoon to sink a Chinese Type 52C class destroyer?

--------------------------------

And somehow I knew a coup was coming in St. Louis, though the lady presidential adviser leading it caught me by surprise.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

No SMA: A single Harpoon would not sink a Type 052C.

In fact a single Harpoon is unlikely to sink anything bigger than a small patrol vessel, unless lucky enough to hit and start a fire in a magazine.

What a single harpoon can do, however, is start a big fire that will burn your destroyer/frigate, or a large part of it, to a crisp and thus, permanently disable you.


----------



## CougarKing

Spoilers below this line:






------------------

A USN VBSS team captures a Chinese _Luyang_ III/ Type 52D destroyer all by themselves? And turns its missiles against another Chinese DDG? seriously??? 

Wouldn't a modern destroyer's crew normally be around 200 and thus hard to overpower?

The unfolding coup and splitting up of the US into 4-5 regional states with their own militaries reminds me a lot of the "Jericho" TV series from a few years ago.


----------



## Lightguns

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> Spoilers below this line:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------
> 
> A USN VBSS team captures a Chinese _Luyang_ III/ Type 52D destroyer all by themselves? And turns its missiles against another Chinese DDG? seriously???
> 
> Wouldn't a modern destroyer's crew normally be around 200 and thus hard to overpower?
> 
> The unfolding coup and splitting up of the US into 4-5 regional states with their own militaries reminds me a lot of the "Jericho" TV series from a few years ago.



The splitting of the US into regional states seems to be a common theme in US prepper literature.  So not unexpected in this show.  The common split is Republic of Texas (Texas seems to survive everything), the NorthWest becomes a republic, the natives take over the Midwest, The Blacks take over the South, and the Northeast becomes a Communist hell hole of penal colonies and rape gangs.  Pretty standard stuff.  When you deal with survivalist literature and TV, you need to make assumptions and suspend belief.  Lets say reduced crew and not all fully trained military on aboard.


----------



## CougarKing

I just found out  "The Last Ship" was renewed for Season 4, according this article on the show. 

WTF? Just how much more can they stretch this story?!!!

Episode 13 (Don't Look Back) will air on Sept 11 which will be the last episode of the current season.

Tonight will be Episode 12 (Resistance).


----------

